# Smacking Lips at night?!



## atrotter

Hi everyone ... My golden who will be 1 in April ... smacks his lips. He doesn't do this until we lay down to go to sleep. It is only at night time. He always has a bowl of water out and is not dehydrated. Anyone's golden does this? It can keep me up sometimes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ggdenny

As far as I know all of my golden's have done this, and Duke and Connor currently do it. I'm sure it's a harmless physical idiosyncrasy of dogs and has nothing to do with being thirsty. Having said that, rapid, constant lip-licking almost always indicates some nausea and tends to precede vomiting. You'll get used to telling the difference. That's my experience.


----------



## Mirinde

Lip smacking can be a symptom of nausea, acid reflux, anxiety, a neurological symptom if there is other evidence pointing to such a conclusion, or just a really annoying habit! My dog did this and it appears to have been a neurological symptom, it has ceased since he has been on anti-seizure medication. I do not believe this is the "norm" though... much more likely that it's a digestive issue or he is just being irritating! Is he eating very close to bedtime? I'm going to go out on a wild limb and suggest that maybe he is still digesting when you are going to bed?


----------



## Madisonmeadows

Well my Amber used to smack her lips while dreaming... I thought she was dreaming about eating!!! She also snored... Which I loved -


----------



## K-Flash

atrotter said:


> Hi everyone ... My golden who will be 1 in April ... smacks his lips. He doesn't do this until we lay down to go to sleep. It is only at night time. He always has a bowl of water out and is not dehydrated. Anyone's golden does this? It can keep me up sometimes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


...yes...my 6 y/o GR does this as well, during sleep time. Only during the onset of a deep sleep. I never attributed anything medically wrong with him, since it doesn't last very long. I always (somewhat) thought, he was simply comfortable.


----------



## Dancer

My bridge-boy used to do that whenever he settled in for a snooze. He'd get himself situated 'just' perfect (for maximum comfort!), then let out a HUGE sigh and smack his lips a couple of times. I came to associate it with him being content. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## atrotter

Thanks everyone!! Just wanted to make sure he is okay. He snores too ... Which I love  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Billy Duangnapa

If all tests are passed and clear, the licking and swallowing can be for a variety of reasons; my golden does this before he sleeps, after he eats, when he wakes up, usually 3-4 swallows. Dogs do this to for some or all of the following 1.) calm down for sleep 2.) relieve nausea 3.)relieve stomach upsets/acid 4.)dry throat 5.) anxiety 6.)serious ailment or blockage. If its not a serious physical ailment then dogs are similar to humans once they pick up a habit that they can use to help cope with life they will continue it.

If they problem is from stomach acid and is diet related then try boiled rice, potatoes, with shredded chicken breast. Yams, celery, carrots, bananas and oatmeal seem to help too. 

If the problem is psychological, meaning for example, my dog got carsick and threw up, and then within a couple of weeks was attacked by 2 dogs and had someone in the family get hospitalized as well. This left him with extremely high anxiety on what was going on. So perhaps, this type of licking, swallowing is way for him to cope. But taking him for long walks throughout the day has made the situation better; introducing him to new scents. Next, he is a retriever, so taking him to play fetch at the beach reminded him of who he is and it seems to have calmed his night issues as I have a feeling he is waking up with nightmares and does a lot of this gulping. 

In short, physical activity is extremely important, they need to be active for hours throughout the day as opposed to traditionally just being in the house; this will make them stronger and settle their issues! If you need to hire a dog walker to help, you need to do it for the pooch! Good luck


----------



## Ksdenton

Dancer said:


> My bridge-boy used to do that whenever he settled in for a snooze. He'd get himself situated 'just' perfect (for maximum comfort!), then let out a HUGE sigh and smack his lips a couple of times. I came to associate it with him being content.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My Bentley does the same. I think it's cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle

Ksdenton said:


> My Bentley does the same. I think it's cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Laika does the same thing as well!! Sometimes when we wake her up accidentally in the middle of the night, or if she just wakes up anyways, she'll do that before settling in. I love the big sigh at the end of the day!


----------



## Dancer

JessCDoyle said:


> Laika does the same thing as well!! Sometimes when we wake her up accidentally in the middle of the night, or if she just wakes up anyways, she'll do that before settling in. I love the big sigh at the end of the day!


Lol it was like clockwork with Sonny, and it was suuuch a big sigh! My husband and I would look at each other, waiting for it, and then laugh as Sonny exhaled a sigh so big that it sounded as if he'd inflated and deflated his entire body down to his adorable Grinch-mitt toes. It's nice to remember things like that when I'm missing him so. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

